# Balanced IEM within 2k



## debarshi (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,

I've used SoundMagic ES18 (had build quality issues), Creative EP-630 (which unfortunately, I lost, forcing me to consider upgrading to a new one  ), and Sony MDREX110LP.

I was the most impressed with ES18, after burn-in, and Sony was probably the worst of the lot. The Creative had nice mids, but not too impressive.

I listen mostly to *Queen, Dream Theatre, John Denver, ABBA, The xx, Arctic Monkeys*

Hence, suggest me a good set of IEMs within 2000/- , and PLEASE provide links on where to get them cheap (I'm sure I wont get them locally). A wide soundstage will be good, and in-line mic is added bonus.

I've shortlisted
1. *Soundmagic E10*
2. Sony MDR-XB30EX 

Doubtful about *SM E30* vs *Signature Accoustic C-12 * vs *Brainwavs M1*...... Are they worth the extra price? Which one is better?

Also Vsonic R02, & VC02 have been recommended. What is their price?

And in a lower bracket (for my sis)

1. *SHE9700* seems to recommended around here (on the cheaper side)
2. *Cowon EM1*
3. *SM PL11*

Erm, and how will be this deal from ProAudioHome:- *FiiO E6 amp + SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12* at at *3.5k*

Looks like I'm going to gift myself a nice christmas present this year


----------



## josin (Dec 9, 2013)

1. Soundmagic E10 ( mild U-shaped frequency) > Sony MDR-XB30EX (V-shaped frequency)
2. Signature Accoustic C-12 = laid back and fun sounding with good bass and based on/ improved version of Brainwavz M1
3. Soundmagic E30 = good comfort, balance sound but build quality not up to the mark.
4. go with SHE9700


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 9, 2013)

If balanced sounding IEM you are after so you should look at VSonic VC02, VSonic R02 Silver, Brainwavz M1.

VSonic R02 silver is an upgraded version of Brainwavz M1 and much better in SQ.

For your sister, buy her Philips SHE3580 / SHE3590


----------



## sandynator (Dec 9, 2013)

Best balanced options for you would be but costly

1.Vsonics R02 Silver*@2895.30 + 376.39 for shipping & taxes = 3271.69*
VSonic R02 Silver 

2.Vsonic VC02[Read some issues of their detachable cables slipping off] *@2895.30 + 376.39 for shipping & taxes = 3271.69*
VSonic VC02

&
3. SoundMagic E30

Avoid M1

Signature acoustics is also good if you prefer warm & laid back sound. I have them & they sound best with some good Neutral Sounding Devices like Sansa players.

For Cheaper option Get *Sound Magic PL30* from proaudiohome but these are bass shy
*www.proaudiohome.com/Sound-Magic-Pl30Earphone
 Apply Coupon SMPAH & get it for 1190


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2013)

Great build quality,airy highs,deep bass and a warm open midrange ... get the Denon AH-C 260. Good and Forgiving to badly recorded materials and sources Rs 1350.

A little light on bass but quite an open soundstage with good highs and a detailed midrange look at the Audio Technica ATH-CK505M - Rs 1950

Just for fun and easy going nature but enough insight get the Yamaha EPH-30 Rs 1600.happy with any source and amazing value for money.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 9, 2013)

From what I shortlisted (the list grew):

1. SM E30
2. C-12
3. Yamaha EPH-30 (Gonna get one of these in the list)
4. PL 30 

in that order of preference.. (I'm a bit more inclined towards having a good bass, but I think tweaking the EQ will do for anyone of these)


If I'm going to dunk more than 2k, I better take my time and do it right.... 




High-Fidelity said:


> If balanced sounding IEM you are after so you should look at VSonic VC02, VSonic R02 Silver, Brainwavz M1.
> 
> VSonic R02 silver is an upgraded version of Brainwavz M1 and much better in SQ.
> 
> For your sister, buy her Philips SHE3580 / SHE3590



I'm sorry but I strictly cant go over 3k.
Even 2.8k is a big stretch over my budget.



josin said:


> 1. Soundmagic E10 ( mild U-shaped frequency) > Sony MDR-XB30EX (V-shaped frequency)
> 2. Signature Accoustic C-12 = laid back and fun sounding with good bass and based on/ improved version of Brainwavz M1
> 3. Soundmagic E30 = good comfort, balance sound but build quality not up to the mark.
> 4. go with SHE9700



For my sis, I'm going to go for either SHE9700 or PL11 if prices fall to 999.



The Incinerator said:


> Great build quality,airy highs,deep bass and a warm open midrange ... get the Denon AH-C 260. Good and Forgiving to badly recorded materials and sources Rs 1350.
> 
> A little light on bass but quite an open soundstage with good highs and a detailed midrange look at the Audio Technica ATH-CK505M - Rs 1950
> 
> Just for fun and easy going nature but enough insight get the Yamaha EPH-30 Rs 1600.happy with any source and amazing value for money.



Wow, you added a lot more to the list, and my confusion..... Sad part is I could've decided if I got a chance to try them before buying, and since that's not happening, its totally on you guys 



Spoiler



I have a thing for Yamaha, so if its good I might go for it  Thanks for that suggestion



And please provide me links on where to find them. Shall I find these cheap on Proaudiohome?

And a lot of thanks for all the replies.

P.S. What is laid back sound? I understand the warm/neutral part....

And how will Xperia P suffice as a source. All my songs are 320 kbps or FLAC


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2013)

Laid Back = Not Exciting , eg might make jhumma chumma de de sound laid back like Hum tere bin kahen rahe nahi pate... or lacking energy in upper/middle midrange mostly. But these kinda earphones sounds amazing with bright or forward/attacking sounding sources. Matching your earphones with the source's sound signature is the primary point to be kept in mind for the final sound signature.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, nice comparison 

If it helps, I listen mostly to Queen, Dream Theatre, John Denver, ABBA, The xx, Arctic Monkeys.... (I forgot to mention this above)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2013)

Get The Denons immediately for what you listen to, coz Im sure you dont wanna miss Mr. Portnoys double bass or Mr Petruccis riffs or the soaring vocals of Mr. Mercury!

Klipsch does Rock great but they are expensive.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 9, 2013)

Just the kind of answer I was waiting for 

Expensive as in how much?

Reviews (FK reviews) say Denon is not suitable for outdoor use like jogging/running - I do that quite often, so that'd be a problem

Klipsch Image S3 in in my budget


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2013)

If you wanna use them for jogging then better get the Audio Technica Waterproof In ear Sports ATH-CKP200 Multicolour Headphones - Buy Online @ Rs.1649/- | Snapdeal

Denon is going for Rs 1350 right now,goes good with bright/neutral sources.

Klipsch S3 is harsh on the top and the Denon squarely beats it overall and i  every aspect.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2013)

Is the ATH-CKP200 as good as the Denon one?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2013)

No.The Denons are better.

The Denons are bit bassy in nature but not at the cost of mids and highs. But they are not neutral in anyway.But that is blessing in disguise for all thise mp3s and badly recorded materials.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Oh, nice comparison
> 
> If it helps, I listen mostly to Queen, Dream Theatre, John Denver, ABBA, The xx, Arctic Monkeys.... (I forgot to mention this above)



I listen to the xx too.

Few options:
E30

Astrotec AM90

Dunu DN-12 Trident

VSonic VC02

Sony MH1C

Sony is available widely. I'd probably go for VSonic VC02.

Get the VSonic VC02 from mp4nation with free fedex shipping (i assume they have free fedex shipping).
*www.mp4nation.net/vsonic-vc02-earphones-detachable-cables


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody using YAMAHA EPH-30?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Anybody using YAMAHA EPH-30?



I guess The Incinerator knows about it.


----------



## hitesh (Dec 12, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Best balanced options for you would be but costly
> 
> 1.Vsonics R02 Silver*@2895.30 + 376.39 for shipping & taxes = 3271.69*
> VSonic R02 Silver
> ...



Wrong calculations. Tax is 13%


----------

